# Where to find sambo/sombo shoes?



## phatandy (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi all - 

Having broken a toe 6 weeks ago,  someone advised me to wear sambo shoes to cut down the risk of further injury.  Anyone know where I can pick up a pair?

Thanks,

A


----------



## ace (Oct 26, 2002)

Almost any Mall will have a set.

Were do U study Sambo?????
:cheers:


----------



## phatandy (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi Ace - 

Actually, I don't study sambo;  I study bjj and judo in Philadelphia.   But I was told that sambo shoes are legal in bjj tournements, and in regular practice would leave me less vulnerable to ankle locks than wrestling shoes.

-A


----------



## ace (Oct 26, 2002)

I've met BJJ guys & Sambo Guy's 
That do wear the Wrestling Shoes.


I check with your instructor
But they are good for Grappling.

Good luck with the training.


----------



## Beam (Nov 4, 2002)

Try Igor Yakimov's site at www.rus-sambo.com 
I think he sells sambo shoes.


----------



## phatandy (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks Beam.  They are the first supplier I have seen.


----------



## phatandy (Nov 19, 2002)

I found and ordered a pair of grappling shoes that I like:

http://www.rmax.tv (Click products->equipment)

Things are working out with them.

Thanks to all who weighed in.

-A


----------

